# Got a big CNC?



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I am thinking about building a new work bench, or maybe just building a new top and modifying the bench I currently have.

Do any of you know someone with a CNC big enough to cut a top ( and possibly a matching bottom)? It would be about 36 x 48 inches x 3/4 cut from mdf.

Just curious. Thanks.

Something similar to this guys table top is what I am considering.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I do know someone that has a machine - probably just big enough. 

He's in San Marcos.

and he's on 2cool.

Mesquite Man


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I do know someone that has a machine - probably just big enough.
> 
> He's in San Marcos.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shawn. San Marcos and not Santa Fe, huh. :-(


----------



## jharrigan07 (Mar 25, 2011)

I just bought a 4' x 4' machine and just surfaced a workbench a couple weekends ago. I'm in Clear Lake. I had laminated 2-1/2" surfaced white wood together and ended up a little off (about 1/8"). When I got the CNC, I surfaced the bottom, then the top and drilled out for 3/4" dogs every 6". Let me know if you are still looking.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

jharrigan07 said:


> I just bought a 4' x 4' machine and just surfaced a workbench a couple weekends ago. I'm in Clear Lake. I had laminated 2-1/2" surfaced white wood together and ended up a little off (about 1/8"). When I got the CNC, I surfaced the bottom, then the top and drilled out for 3/4" dogs every 6". Let me know if you are still looking.


Thanks. I will keep you in mind. Currently, I am building 16 kitchen cabinets so it may be after the first of the year before I start thinking about a new work bench.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Mike, might also give a shout to Baumann's. They have a new CNC machine but don't know the size.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 9, 2015)

I did 3 of these. For the tops, two sources - Lumber Liquidators hard maple countertop (12'x25"x1-1/2"), or Sears gum tree wood (6'x24"x1-1/2") for $100. I cut two 3/4" cabinet grade plywood pieces to both double the thickness to 3" and crete a tool drop. Banded the tops with a 3/4"x3" band of hard maple.

Cut all of the components for the base and drawers on a cabinet-makers CNC over here in lower Alabama.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I made a top like that using a jig I made and a method I picked up on a Ron Paulk youtube video. 

It's not as absolute precise as a CNC, but is clean to the eye and more than accurate enough for clamping and using peg stops. 

It took about half a day to make the jig and do a 3x6 table top.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

* using a jig I made and a method I picked up*

Tell us more, please.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Here you go...


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great...thanks. rich


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Well, alrighty then. My portable work table is ready to go. Almost. I still need to round-over the edges a little and apply several coats of finish so the glue won't stick.

One of these tops is going with us to our kids newly purchased home in Oklahoma. I plan to leave it there for future projects. 

Thanks James (JHarrigan07).


----------



## jharrigan07 (Mar 25, 2011)

No problem. It was great to meet you.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

And now for a project update.

I took one of the tops to our kids newly purchased home in Oklahoma. We did some work including building six drawers and some saloon style doors.

The portable work station worked great.

And, I left the workstation there for the next trip. After returning home, I bought a new set of saw horses that have adjustable legs, and are sturdier than the others. I also lengthened the 2x4's to 68 inches so they would just fit inside the bed of my truck. Another and... I bought a 2x4 piece of 3/4 inch mdf and bored dog holes in it also. Now I have a bigger work area. All edges have been rounded and the top has been finished with a couple of coats of poly on both sides.

Here are a few pics of the work station in OK, and a couple of the new set up.
Thanks again James for cutting these for me.
Mike


----------



## jharrigan07 (Mar 25, 2011)

It happened again. I just finished two more tables, a little bit bigger this time.









This design didn't call for rounded corners, but had a screw pocket. These were based on plans he bought here. http://www.multifunctionslab.com/

I am glad they are working out!

James


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

jharrigan07 said:


> It happened again. I just finished two more tables, a little bit bigger this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That site was my inspiration also.

So...when do the commissions kick in?


----------



## jharrigan07 (Mar 25, 2011)

I suppose if/when the orders ever do.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

jharrigan07 said:


> I suppose if/when the orders ever do.


Sounds good.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Well, I came down with a fever! It was a bad one, but now I am over it. CNC fever, that is. :rotfl:

I just thought my poor little shop was crowded. Now it is really bad.
Probotix Asteroid

We went on a little vacation/road trip to New Orleans, and then on to Ft Walton Beach, Fla and picked it up at the mfg.

And here is my first test cut and first project. Once assembled, the drawer fit perfectly.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

You got quite a bug Mike!! lol

Very cool new toy and now we know why you are unloading the router stuff. I can dream. 

It sure makes it look easy to make that drawer.


----------

